# Burning up Pre-Charge Resistors



## onemed1 (Jun 22, 2015)

I recently had a 48v club car motor arc while it was being removed for rebuild (thought I had the positive terminal disconnected, careless I know). The pre-charge resistor at solenoid burned up immediately. I replaced the pre-charge resistor and went ahead and upgraded the solenoid as well. New pre-charge resistor starting melting the plastic sheath as soon as I re-connected. I immediately disconnected it so hopefully the new solenoid didn't see damage. Does the new resistor burning up point to a damaged controller? Thanks in advance for any help that anyone can give.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

onemed1 said:


> Does the new resistor burning up point to a damaged controller?


A shorted controller would cause the resistor to burn out as you describe.


----------



## onemed1 (Jun 22, 2015)

Would you expect the controller to be rebuildable or toast? Could there be any other possible causes for the resistors to burn up? Thanks for your help.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

onemed1 said:


> Would you expect the controller to be rebuildable or toast?


Maybe, but most often they get replaced.



onemed1 said:


> Could there be any other possible causes for the resistors to burn up?


Sure. Wiring short? Incorrect resistor? Hard to tell without seeing it and putting a meter on it. Why were you removing the motor anyway? Could be more to the story.


----------



## onemed1 (Jun 22, 2015)

Long story but wife decided it would be a good idea to jump a curb and go cross country. Hit one of the posts on the motor with something and broke the wire loose. Ended up getting the motor rebuilt by Steen /Plum Quick. The arcing occurred with my removal of the motor.

Sounds like I may have also damaged the controller with the arc as well. Expensive lesson.


----------

